# XRT Results?



## mp406 (Apr 25, 2008)

Any one know the XRT results? I heard the weigh in time was changed during the tournament because of bad weather from 4p to 6p and some teams were upset because they were not notified!


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

***!!!! How in the world do you change the weigh in time durung a tounament?


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

XRT Rules
*Boat Order*_ Each team will be required to draw a number to determine the order in which they will be allowed to begin fishing. Numbers will be drawn at the pre-tournament Captains Meeting. Upon drawing a number, the number may not be exchanged with any other team. It is the responsibility of each angler to know their take off number, official take off time and check-in time. Check-in stations will be announced in the pre-tournament Captains Meeting and anglers will be required to check-in between 2:30 and 4:30 pm based upon their specific boat number. Participants that do not check in at or before their designated check in team will be penalized one-half pound per minute for every minute that the team is late. The penalty will be deducted from the team_


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

*XRT Rules*

*Weather*_ In the event of inclement or unsafe weather conditions, the Tournament Director may cancel or shorten the length of any XRT tournament day. A 5-hour period constitutes a full tournament day. Such announcements will be made via the tournament website (prior to the tournament) or on the designated tournament VHF radio channel (on tournament day). If conditions are deemed unsafe on the tournament day, the XRT reserves the right to hold the tournament the following day (Sunday). If conditions are not favorable the following day (Sunday), an alternate date will be published on the tournament website_

_This doesn't say anything about extending hours during the tournament! _


----------



## midickey (May 2, 2009)

Knowing Jen she will make it fair for everyone and not risk someone getting hurt or killed due to bad weather.


----------



## mp406 (Apr 25, 2008)

*XRT*

what I heard was the weather got bad and a text message was sent to the captains phones advising the time was moved from 4 to 6. My experience is your phone is put up unless emergency because it is against the rules to use it during tourney hours. Most people don't know if there phones rings much less a text message during tourney hours.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Anybody know how many teams. Who won and how much wieght it took to win


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly the winning weight was around 17.25lbs or something....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea what was even better than changing the hours during the tournament without knowing positively that ALL the boats knew the information, was hearing the weighmaster complain on two occasion about all the "cry baby locals" and how he was glad they were done down here and how they didn't care about us and how they make sure to take care of their tour guys. Maybe what was even better than that was when the said weigh master was called on the carpet for saying that and a Waterloo Sponsored fisherman starting taking up for the XRT and calling us idiots for being out in that weather which escalated into him throwing out a nice "shut your mouth white boy" which just about ended up in a fist fight in the parking lot. Jimmy Burns must be so proud to sponsor such fine people. Biggest fiasco I have ever seen in my life. Funny thing one of the "local cry babies" doing the most "crying" when they showed up at 3 oclock ended up winning so when asked to express their feeling to a tournament official in the parking lot the only thing they said was "things worked out in the end", yea for them! We finished 4th (16.55) and had one 9 pounder in the boat and the water was just getting good when we had to leave to make sure we could get back without beating our fish up. So we run back 40+ miles and of course the boats that had been around us move in where we were because they knew they had 2 more hours to fish and we didn't.The tournament rules should be set when the field is released period but for some reason you do want to change something you must talk to every single captain to make sure they know. What a day!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

JRAMEY said:


> If I remember correctly the winning weight was around 17.25lbs or something....


Jimmy LLoyd & Jeff Steckler. Congrats to both!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Yea what was even better than changing the hours during the tournament without knowing positively that ALL the boats knew the information, was hearing the weighmaster complain on two occasion about all the "cry baby locals" and how he was glad they were done down here and how they didn't care about us and how they make sure to take care of their tour guys. Maybe what was even better than that was when the said weigh master was called on the carpet for saying that and a Waterloo Sponsored fisherman starting taking up for the XRT and calling us idiots for being out in that weather which escalated into him throwing out a nice "shut your mouth white boy" which just about ended up in a fist fight in the parking lot. Jimmy Burns must be so proud to sponsor such fine people. Biggest fiasco I have ever seen in my life. Funny thing one of the "local cry babies" doing the most "crying" when they showed up at 3 oclock ended up winning so when asked to express their feeling to a tournament official in the parking lot the only thing they said was "things worked out in the end", yea for them! We finished 4th (16.55) and had one 9 pounder in the boat and the water was just getting good when we had to leave to make sure we could get back without beating our fish up. So we run back 40+ miles and of course the boats that had been around us move in where we were because they knew they had 2 more hours to fish and we didn't.The tournament rules should be set when the field is released period but for some reason you do want to change something you must talk to every single captain to make sure they know. What a day!


Yes, they were upset to find out the rules were changed without ALL teams being notified. As other teams in the area they were fishing did get the message, and stayed to fish for a couple more hours.

Win or loose, I can't blame them.


----------



## Matthew737 (May 22, 2006)

I heard that during those two extended hours, you could use bait of choice including Black Salty's. This also went out via text, along with GPS coordinates for 'Hot Spots' to fish. I think Mr. Dogcatcher has a valid point!! You don't change any of the rules after the Tourney starts.

I think a good analogy might be something like...It was raining and bad weather SO...we are going to give the other team another at bat against your Astros (local boys) just to make it fair. This of course being sent via text to only the opposing teams head coach in the dugout...during bottom of the ninth. I don't think they are supposed to have phones on in the dugout either???? Hmmmmmm...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats to steckler and lloyd. The other stuff is just noise!!!!!!!!!!

chuck


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats to steckler and lloyd. I have been in some tournaments when the weather would not allow for us to run in for weigh in. I wish they would have extended the weigh in times in those events just to be able to make it in safe.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Good job guys y'all been on some fish. Hope we find some pigs like yours this week for the trs corpus


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

17+ lbs is big fish. Congrats guys.


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is this true? Rule changes without everyone knowing there changing?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats to Jimmy and Jeff! 

How many boats and who was top 10?


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you kidding me!!! I'm Heading South is dead on!!! We have rules and we change them mid stream to lets say half the field and everything is OK. This is one reason I boycotted the tournament this year and my point is proven (I finished second last year and I said this tournament is a joke and you guys should be finally figuring this out) ....this tournament is not legitimate and it is turning into a clown show!! I was not there obviously but if I'm Heading South is correct and I have heard it from two others this is an embarassment to tournament fishing...Good luck Diamond Jen!!!


----------



## AOT6 (Nov 25, 2009)

Team Red Tide had the same run that Headed South had and didn't get the message either. That was very frustrating. Personally, I have my cell phone on the boat for one reason and that is for any problems that I might encounter. It is against the rules to use your cell phone and I never check it. I have a waterproof watch that I wear to keep track of time so that I can be back in time for the weigh in. The weather was better later and it would have been nice to fish and extra hour and a half or so. Especially, when others are able to. We had a respectable bag. 15 pounds 3 ounces. 7th overall and I am fairly certain with the fish we had been catching that we could have bettered our bag but I am not sure we could have beat 17.2. Congrats to Loyd and Stecklar. They caught some great fish and by the way they were back at the dock at 3:00 with the rest of us also. My only beef with the whole thing is we would have stayed to try to better 15 pounds it we had known. It's hard to better a 17 pound stringer. Hell it's hard to better a 16 pound stringer. It really sucks that we didn't get the extra time to fish. I am not sure if you guys remember the first tournament in Corpus but the weather was the same way and no extra time was given then.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

* Weather*_ In the event of inclement or unsafe weather conditions, the Tournament Director may cancel or shorten the length of any XRT tournament day. A 5-hour period constitutes a full tournament day. Such announcements will be made via the tournament website (prior to the tournament) *or on the designated tournament VHF radio channel (on tournament day)*. If conditions are deemed unsafe on the tournament day, the XRT reserves the right to hold the tournament the following day (Sunday). If conditions are not favorable the following day (Sunday), an alternate date will be published on the tournament website. 
_


No one should be complaining about not checking their phone and not getting the message._ It says very plainly in this rule that the tournament weigh-in may be shortened due to inclement weather and that information would be relayed on tournament day via a designated VHF channel. 
_
_The information about lengthening the time to fish and pushing the weigh in back to 4:00 was in fact relayed on channel 68 many, many times during fishing hours on Saturday. If you didn't get the message you either didn't have a VHF or didn't have your VHF turned on. During the launch on Saturday morning it was made clear that you should monitor ch68 for updates on weather and the tournament. 
_
_Man, I would hate to see the post if the length of the fishing day was actually shortened on Saturday! 
_
_
_
_
_


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

We were glad for the extra time not for the fishing matter but for the safety reason. If we would of left when we needed to we prolly would of never made it back across the bay. We were about to get a ride back to Rockport to get our truck and trailer. As most people know you get your pigs early in the day not around 2 to 4. If you were their running the tournament you would of done the same thing to keep your anglers safe. In bad weather you should aways keep an eye on your phone incase a fellow angler or anything my need your help.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Its prolly my bad that Jimmy lloyd and Jeff didnt get the messege since I was fishing pretty close to them for a little bit. I should of yelled it across the flat to them and who ever was in the grey hayne as well. They left a little earlier than I figure they would of for weigh in so figured they were off to a different spot.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i wasnt involved in the tourney, but i cant imagine how folks can get so angry over the times changing for safety purposes.............i know there was some money on the line, but i would think that teh anglers safety is way more important than prize money. rather than bashing the tourney directors, maybe suggest some ways to better get the info out in case of situations like this


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

JJordan you are very correct I for one is not fishing in the lightning that is not going to happen. I know some did well thats not me that money just isn't worth it. Benny is correct on what he posted you always need to check on things when the weather turns to bad it was real bad that day. We watched lightning hitting the water for a few hours in Corpus.


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

Im kind of imature, but I want to hear more about the fight that almost happened in the parking lot. Who was involved? Who do you think would have won the fight? Would it have been a close fight? Why were they mad?


----------



## AOT6 (Nov 25, 2009)

* Weather:*_* In the event of inclement or unsafe weather conditions, the Tournament Director may cancel or shorten the length of any XRT tournament day. A 5-hour period constitutes a full tournament day*. Such announcements will be made via the tournament website (prior to the tournament) *or on the designated tournament VHF radio channel (on tournament day)*. If conditions are deemed unsafe on the tournament day, the XRT reserves the right to hold the tournament the following day (Sunday). If conditions are not favorable the following day (Sunday), an alternate date will be published on the tournament website. _

No one should be complaining about not checking their phone and not getting the message._ It says very plainly in this rule that the tournament weigh-in may be shortened due to inclement weather and that information would be relayed on tournament day via a designated VHF channel. _

_The information about lengthening the time to fish and pushing the weigh in back to 4:00 was in fact relayed on channel 68 many, many times during fishing hours on Saturday. If you didn't get the message you either didn't have a VHF or didn't have your VHF turned on. During the launch on Saturday morning it was made clear that you should monitor ch68 for updates on weather and the tournament. _

_Man, I would hate to see the post if the length of the fishing day was actually shortened on Saturday! _




Where in the rules or this quote does it say "XRT has the right to lengthen the weigh-in times due to inclement weather?" I don't see that. I understand the safety thing!!! I am all for it. The safe thing to do is to wait the storm out and keep the weigh-in time same or have it on Sunday like the rules state. I heard the warnings that XRT gave in the morning (on the loudspeaker not on VHF by the way) and nothing was said about extending the weigh-in time and neither does the rules. If your going to quote rules make sure you read them. I have supported the Jen and the XRT throughout all of the payout controversy and whatever else has come along and I have even tried to be diplomatic through all of this also but downing people that spend alot of money to fish your tournaments because they have concerns about a rule change ( and yes I said RULE CHANGE) is wrong. Jen handled the issues with the payouts last year very professionally but to quote rules and then not abide by the quoted rule is ridiculous. A mistake was clearly made but not acknowledged. By the way if you relayed the message that the weigh in was pushed back to 4:00 then alot of people were late!!!


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Weather*_ In the event of inclement or unsafe weather conditions, the Tournament Director may cancel or shorten the length of any XRT tournament day. A 5-hour period constitutes a full tournament day. Such announcements will be made via the tournament website (prior to the tournament) *or on the designated tournament VHF radio channel (on tournament day)*. If conditions are deemed unsafe on the tournament day, the XRT reserves the right to hold the tournament the following day (Sunday). If conditions are not favorable the following day (Sunday), an alternate date will be published on the tournament website. 
_

_iF IM READING THIS RIGHT IT STATES THAT THE TOURNEMENT CAN BE SHORTENED BY THE TOUR. DIR. DUE TO THE WEATHER (PRIOR TO THE TOURNEMENT) THIS WOULD BE BEFORE THE TOURNEMENT, NOTHING ABOUT EXTENDING THE WEIGH IN TIME . YES SOMTHING WAS SAID ABOUT THE BAD WEATHER BEFORE TAKE OFF AND EVERY BOAT HAD THE CHOICE TO EITHER GO OR STAY. AND YES THEY DID SAY KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER BUT NOTHING WAS EVER SAID ABOUT MONITORING CHANNEL 68 FOR TOURNEMENT CHANGES. AND WHILE WERE TALKING ABOUT THING THAT TOOK PLACE THAT NEVER SHOULD HAVE AFTER WEIGHING OUR FISH ONE OF THE TOURNEMENT PERSONAL TOOK OUR FISH TO RELEASE THIM BUT ONLY ONE MADE IT BACK TO THE WATER THE OTHER WENT INTO A MANS COOLER INSIDE THE BAIT STORE. WHAT KEEPS THAT FISH FROM MAKING IT BACK TO THE SCALES? AND WHY GO TO THE TROUBLE TO KEEP THE FISH ALIVE IF ALL THE TORNEMENT PERSONEL IS GOING TO THROW THESE FISH IN A COOLER? _


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Why was it someone couldn't make it back at 4 but they could at 6? The weather was gone by noon! VHF's are not even a required safety item of the XRT. I never heard the announcement about checking in later in the day and even if I had and I didn't have a VHF then what?. Everyone knew there was weather coming and if they choose to run to a area that couldn't get back from at 4 but were able to get back from at 6 well then they made their bed so make them sleep in it. No one says you have to be back at 4, if you don't think you can make it back call in and let people know your safe and sit it out and chalk it up to learning experience. I can recall plenty of folks doing that before at Port Lavaca. How many teams could have been in that position? I don't even think I could have made that phone call. "Yes hello Jen this is so and so and well we ran 120 miles north (which some did) and well we don't think we are going to be back at 4 you think maybe we can push the weigh in back to 6?" What a joke! It was rougher going out in the morning than it was coming in for anyone that ran south.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

BG 12 said:


> *Weather*_ In the event of inclement or unsafe weather conditions, the Tournament Director may cancel or shorten the length of any XRT tournament day. A 5-hour period constitutes a full tournament day. Such announcements will be made via the tournament website (prior to the tournament) *or on the designated tournament VHF radio channel (on tournament day)*. If conditions are deemed unsafe on the tournament day, the XRT reserves the right to hold the tournament the following day (Sunday). If conditions are not favorable the following day (Sunday), an alternate date will be published on the tournament website.
> _
> 
> _iF IM READING THIS RIGHT IT STATES THAT THE TOURNEMENT CAN BE SHORTENED BY THE TOUR. DIR. DUE TO THE WEATHER (PRIOR TO THE TOURNEMENT) THIS WOULD BE BEFORE THE TOURNEMENT, NOTHING ABOUT EXTENDING THE WEIGH IN TIME . YES SOMTHING WAS SAID ABOUT THE BAD WEATHER BEFORE TAKE OFF AND EVERY BOAT HAD THE CHOICE TO EITHER GO OR STAY. AND YES THEY DID SAY KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER BUT NOTHING WAS EVER SAID ABOUT MONITORING CHANNEL 68 FOR TOURNEMENT CHANGES. _


Actually BG, if you read the above is says an announcement would be made prior OR via VHF on tournament day. And yes, it was said at the launch to monitor ch68 for information.



AOT6 said:


> Where in the rules or this quote does it say "XRT has the right to lengthen the weigh-in times due to inclement weather?" I don't see that. I understand the safety thing!!! I am all for it. The safe thing to do is to wait the storm out and keep the weigh-in time same or have it on Sunday like the rules state. I heard the warnings that XRT gave in the morning (on the loudspeaker not on VHF by the way) and nothing was said about extending the weigh-in time and neither does the rules. If your going to quote rules make sure you read them. I have supported the Jen and the XRT throughout all of the payout controversy and whatever else has come along and I have even tried to be diplomatic through all of this also but downing people that spend alot of money to fish your tournaments because they have concerns about a rule change ( and yes I said RULE CHANGE) is wrong. Jen handled the issues with the payouts last year very professionally but to quote rules and then not abide by the quoted rule is ridiculous. A mistake was clearly made but not acknowledged. By the way if you relayed the message that the weigh in was pushed back to 4:00 then alot of people were late!!!


I don't see anyone "downing" anyone. My point is simple. - It states above that the tournament could have been shortened or canceled ON tournament day VIA VHF. So let's look at it the other way, if it would have been shortened or canceled via VHF, the same people that didn't get the message would still be upset even though they would have had notification in accordance with the rule. The phone calls and texts messages were a courtesy, and certainly she didn't have to go through that trouble, but she wanted to make sure that the information was delivered every way possible. Those who arrived early could have gone back out and fished for a couple of hours, and many did.
The intention to move it back from 2:00 to 4:00, was based purely on safety. The tournament could have been easily canceled on Sat. morning.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Got my beer and popcorn. Where is gator or flatnsassy. They always bash trs but I guess they must be xrt groupies because they haven't bashed the tourny yet

I am not sure how I would feel about extended time. Probally should have been announced before first boat left dock. It would maybee let some people fish different areas if they knew in advanced they had more time

just my two cents


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Extending time is total BS... *Once the tournament starts *(since they didn't announce it at the start) the time is set and it is up to the entrants to watch the weather and make sure they make it back to the weigh-in on time.


----------



## mp406 (Apr 25, 2008)

*fished not released!*

I want to hear more about the fish that was given to someone on the dock and not released alive. I thought I saw two redfish that looked alike go through the weigh in, I guess I know why now.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

BENNY
WHAT WAS SAID WAS TO KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER, NOTHING WAS EVER SAID ABOUT MONITORING 68 FOR TOURNEMENT CHANGES. AND IF YOU WOULD PLEASE POST THE RULE THAT SAYS WHERE THE TOURNEMENT CAN BE EXTENED, EXTENDED NOT SHORTENED DUE TO WEATHER. AND SEING HOW YOUR QUICK TO GIVE YOUR OPINION WHATS YOUR THOUGHT ON PASSING FISH ON TO OTHER PEOPLE AFTER BEING WEIGHED?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

this weekend was beautiful.. saturday was really sunny and hot after it burned off around 12 noon... and the bays were almost slick.... that weather hit hard and was gone quickly.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

BG 12 said:


> BENNY
> WHAT WAS SAID WAS TO KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER, NOTHING WAS EVER SAID ABOUT MONITORING 68 FOR TOURNEMENT CHANGES. AND IF YOU WOULD PLEASE POST THE RULE THAT SAYS WHERE THE TOURNEMENT CAN BE EXTENED, EXTENDED NOT SHORTENED DUE TO WEATHER. AND SEING HOW YOUR QUICK TO GIVE YOUR OPINION WHATS YOUR THOUGHT ON PASSING FISH ON TO OTHER PEOPLE AFTER BEING WEIGHED?


Sorry BG, it was said to monitor 68 - both at the captains meeting and during the launch- I said it.

I don't know anything about fish going to a cooler after they were weighed. My first thought would be maybe the fish were dead or dying.

I will say that at many tournaments (not XRT) in the past I have seen anglers keep fish either weighing them and putting them back in their livewell or cooler.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pathfinder Fusion*



pathfinder fusion said:


> Got my beer and popcorn. Where is gator or flatnsassy. They always bash trs but I guess they must be xrt groupies because they haven't bashed the tourny yet
> 
> I am not sure how I would feel about extended time. Probally should have been announced before first boat left dock. It would maybee let some people fish different areas if they knew in advanced they had more time
> 
> just my two cents


I'm here and where do you get I'm bashing the TRS. I give my opinion on something and it's bashing. I have fished every TRS the last two years and Scott and Jim run a good tournament. However I do have the right to voice my opinion if I want whether I fish it or not. The only reason I did not fish it this year is that the XRT fits my schedule much better.

I was'nt at the XRT this past weekend and I don't know what happened but I can tell you that from what I have witnessed at both the XRT and the TRS is that very few peolple pay attention at the Captain's meeting. Drinking, cutting up, and just being noisy and it is real easy to miss some important information like NO WAKE areas that seem to get violated on a routine bases and this is because people didn't get the memo because they were not paying attention. Some of it can also be contributed to people thinking they are above the rules. If you have a problem with something at a tournament, protest it. That is the only way it can get resolved. The tournament directors and staff cannot be every where at once.

Gater


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a mess for sure. 

Can't use your cell phone but they sent out text messages in addition to channel 68. They need to re-write the rules to allow Text messages from the tournament director for emergencies.

The rules say the tournament can be shortened but knot extended. Then re-write the rules to allow extending it also when needed. 

Write something in the rules about the mouths of the weighmaster and inciting fights in the parking lot. I believe after reading this you should search for a different weighmaster and disqualify entrants for the rest of the year that display unsportsmanlike conduct whether the rules have been comprimised or knot. 

J's right..the weather was gone way before the crying started.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## AOT6 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mike if your still reading this your crazy. Nothing will change what happened. It's over and from the sound of things XRT feels like they were justified. Enough said for me.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

no the fish was not dead or even close to dying, it was the fish I weighed in and I personally saw this fish go into another person's cooler, not saying this fish made it into another bag to get weighed but that sure could be a possibility. did you fish the tournament or was you apart of XRT staff. Because after somebody spends 400.00 for the entry 200.00 for hotel 125.00 for gas in truck 150.00 for boat gas for 2.5 days. total of around 875.00 plus use 2 days vacation and invest 3 days of your own time to a tournament you would expect this situation to be handled a little different. it's not like the tournament staff was not aware of the weather conditions before the tournament because it was announced that there could possibly be 60 mph winds with hell but yet the tournament staff made the decision to let the boats go anyway so tell me where the safety is in that? hold the boats up see what the weather does and make a decision based upon what the weather does, reschedule for Sunday if that's what needs to be done.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Alan I have a feeling things are going to get better when some of the guest that are watching are able to post (dang waiting period lol). But your right about not being able to admit a mistake was made, pretty sad state. I noticed someone pretty important has yet to chime in for some reason. Still hiding in the trailer I guess, you know that trailer right? The one we were told to go spend our winnings (gift certificate) at and when I went down stairs to do it well it was already packed up and gone before the awards were all given out. Guess they should have had their VHF on to hear things were pushed back lmmfao. "So you wana be a tournament fisherman do ya"


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Yea what was even better than changing the hours during the tournament without knowing positively that ALL the boats knew the information, was hearing the weighmaster complain on two occasion about all the "cry baby locals" and how he was glad they were done down here and how they didn't care about us and how they make sure to take care of their tour guys. Maybe what was even better than that was when the said weigh master was called on the carpet for saying that and a Waterloo Sponsored fisherman starting taking up for the XRT and calling us idiots for being out in that weather which escalated into him throwing out a nice "shut your mouth white boy" which just about ended up in a fist fight in the parking lot. Jimmy Burns must be so proud to sponsor such fine people. Biggest fiasco I have ever seen in my life. Funny thing one of the "local cry babies" doing the most "crying" when they showed up at 3 oclock ended up winning so when asked to express their feeling to a tournament official in the parking lot the only thing they said was "things worked out in the end", yea for them! We finished 4th (16.55) and had one 9 pounder in the boat and the water was just getting good when we had to leave to make sure we could get back without beating our fish up. So we run back 40+ miles and of course the boats that had been around us move in where we were because they knew they had 2 more hours to fish and we didn't.The tournament rules should be set when the field is released period but for some reason you do want to change something you must talk to every single captain to make sure they know. What a day!


First of all you need to shut your mouth about calling us cry babies, we arent on here running our mouths like you are. We made our opinion heard to jennifer very clearly the second we stepped on the dock and explained that we left our fish, just like a lot of other ppl did, with ppl all over us. we got the message half way back only because i plugged my iphone in to listen to music and saw it. i talked to most all of the anglers while waiting for a bag and during the weigh in and it was pretty unanimous, the ones who came in by 4 without getting the message were ******, and the ones who stayed till 6 were happy. we fit the same category as everyone else that came in on time. we also could have run back down there but didnt support the decision therefor stuck with the original check in time. As far as the parking lot goes, that was an hour after everything was finalized, what did you want us to do, protest our win. We made our point very clearly, even while we were sitting in the leader chair during the weighin knowing that we had already won we talked to jennifer benny and chris about it. They knew exactly how we felt. And instead of crying about it for another 48 hours, we explained what we felt was the right thing to do in a similar situation in the future so as to help the series not bash it. 
and if you wanna know the truth, i do recal them saying to monitor 68 for changes during the tournament, both the night before and at launch.. we didnt do that and it was our fault. 
From jimmy and i both, thanks to everyone else on here for the congrats. No one has even told freddy congrats on second with 17.15.. thats huge and those guys are right there at the top everytime.
And as a "cry baby local" if anyone would like to hear me verify our opinion of how we feel concerning everything that happend your more than welcome to call me. would be happy to clear up the "crying and lack of opinion voicing" that we did!
361-319-1081 Jeff Steckler


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

The weighmaster "a tournament official" was the one calling all of us that were there early and b***ching about it including you and your partner cry babies not me! We were the only ones to call him on it so maybe you need to get your story straight before your start telling to people to shut their mouths. That's why I walked over to you guys in the lot afterwards and asked your partners opinion while he was standing their talking to the weighmaster. He sure had changed his tune by then, all he said was " it all worked out in the end". Truth be told I was glad it was a team that was screwed on the time just like us that beat us. I'm sure you would be singing a different tune if one of those teams that were next to you all day came in with 17.5 pounds at 5:45. Can't have it both ways. I'm sure I'll see you flying south from Matty next month while I'm out fishing. You can keep supporting the fiasco's but I'm not. 

Mike


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

classy response jeff..and congratulations again. i am still waiting for the results to be posted on this site or the xrt site.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Jeff Congrats on the win ya'll did great a lot braver than I am to stay out fishing in them conditions. You and Jimmy are hands down great guys hope you have the same results this weekend. We made that run to Corpus due to the size of the fish they are hard to beat and we knew that storm was coming but we watched the radar and it was showing it to barely miss Corpus. For some reason it changed directions on us and smoked corpus pretty hard. We were not going to risk running across CC bay back in when the wind was blowing as hard as it was at the time. Sorry Jeff for not yelling across the flat informing yall about the time change I guess we never did get very close to each other on it.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Not hiding....*

Per the Xtreme Redfish Trail Rules and Regulations "All rulings made by the Tournament Director will be final in all matters. XRT Tournament Director reserves the right to modify or amend the rules." With that stated, I cannot nor will I apologize for putting the safety of the entire field above all else. I will, however, admit that I should have either cancelled the tournament on Saturday or held the entire field until 1 pm to ensure the safety of every team.

At the Captains Meeting, I specifically interrupted Benny Landrum to state that all anglers should program my cellular telephone number in to their telephone in the event of an emergency situation. I further stated that important tournament communication would be broadcast over Channel 68 via radio. As such, after witnessing continued lightening bolts dancing through the sky on tournament morning, I diligently communicated via cellular phone (text and phone calls) and radio beginning at 10:30 am on tournament day. Per the tournament rules, I am the only person (other than 911) that anglers may contact during tournament hours.

As of 6 am on tournament day, the weather radar indicated a significant storm moving through the Rockport/Corpus Christi area at approximately 8 am. Per the weather reports and radar, the storm would include possible winds up to 60 mph, heavy rain and possible hail. The storm was forecast to last approximately 1 hour. As such, I made a decision (based on angler feedback) to launch the field, providing specific weather warnings to all anglers. Anglers were given the option to stay or go at their discretion.

After boat launch, I remained at the harbor for the duration of the morning. After prayer and consideration, I made the decision to contact all anglers to extend tournament hours. I made my decision based upon the fact that I cared more for the safe return of each angler and their families than the possible backlash that may result from such a decision. I am willing to accept full responsibility for my unpopular decision as I made my decision to protect all tournament anglers.

Behind the scenes, a father and his minor son hunkered down in the mud to avoid being struck by lightening. Another team endured a flooded boat. Multiple teams sought refuge at local harbors and marinas to avoid risking their lives in life threatening lightening conditions. Other teams reported seeing "fireballs" on the water as lightening struck within a few short feet of their boats. Provided with the aforementioned information, I could not ignore the safety concerns of the anglers. As such, I made what I felt to be the best possible decision that I could make at that the time.

As stated, I made my very best effort to contact each and every team in the field. I even contacted several anglers' emergency contact to ensure that I had the correct phone numbers to contact anglers. For those anglers that did not receive my communication, I apologize. I tried very hard to ensure that I communicated with every team.

I have worked very hard to create a tournament for the anglers. I do not make a living directing the Xtreme Redfish Trail. In fact, I have spent money out of my own pocket to ensure large payouts to the anglers. If the Xtreme Redfish Trail is not the tournament for you, I respect your decision to fish other tournament series. However, I work very hard - heart and soul - to provide anglers with the tournament that they desire to fish. I listen. I respond, I observe every fish weighed in, I respond to every formal protest submitted and regardless of what anyone thinks&#8230;I truly care about the angler community. When it is all said and done, I do this for you.

When everything falls into place, life is good; and when it goes bad, sometimes it is real bad. As stated, in hindsight, there were things that could have been done different, but I want each of you to know that safety was my number one concern.

As far as far as fish being released into coolers, I can assure you that NO redfish was weighed in twice. Guys, I love each and every one of you. There is nothing that I can do about Rockport now. It is behind us and there is nothing to debate. I hear you, and I promise to use Rockport as a learning opportunity to make the XRT the best tournament series on the coast.

I appreciate all of your concerns, frustration, friendship and support. Tournament results will be posted shortly. I do hope to see you in Matagorda on June 5th. Thank you for your participation, your feedback and for the opportunity to host the Xtreme Redfish Trail.

Congrats to Jeff Steckler and Jimmy Lloyd (1st place - 17.25 lbs), Fred Lynch and JW Leech (2nd place - 17.15 lbs), Clint Anderson and Sonny Leal (3rd place - 16.65 lbs), Michael Laskowski and Travis Land (4th place - 16.55 lbs), and Demetric Wells and Leslie Littles (5th place - 15.60 lbs).

Respectfully,
Capt. Jennifer Green


----------



## Laguna Wader (May 13, 2010)

Jsteckler said:


> First of all you need to shut your mouth about calling us cry babies, we arent on here running our mouths like you are. We made our opinion heard to jennifer very clearly the second we stepped on the dock and explained that we left our fish, just like a lot of other ppl did, with ppl all over us. we got the message half way back only because i plugged my iphone in to listen to music and saw it. i talked to most all of the anglers while waiting for a bag and during the weigh in and it was pretty unanimous, the ones who came in by 4 without getting the message were ******, and the ones who stayed till 6 were happy. we fit the same category as everyone else that came in on time. we also could have run back down there but didnt support the decision therefor stuck with the original check in time. As far as the parking lot goes, that was an hour after everything was finalized, what did you want us to do, protest our win. We made our point very clearly, even while we were sitting in the leader chair during the weighin knowing that we had already won we talked to jennifer benny and chris about it. They knew exactly how we felt. And instead of crying about it for another 48 hours, we explained what we felt was the right thing to do in a similar situation in the future so as to help the series not bash it.
> and if you wanna know the truth, i do recal them saying to monitor 68 for changes during the tournament, both the night before and at launch.. we didnt do that and it was our fault.
> From jimmy and i both, thanks to everyone else on here for the congrats. No one has even told freddy congrats on second with 17.15.. thats huge and those guys are right there at the top everytime.
> And as a "cry baby local" if anyone would like to hear me verify our opinion of how we feel concerning everything that happend your more than welcome to call me. would be happy to clear up the "crying and lack of opinion voicing" that we did!
> 361-319-1081 Jeff Steckler


 Well Said!!! Jeff That should end this BS! and congrats!


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and sorry to see Freddy fall short!! Good friend and a **** good fisherman. Well, one good thing is those fish probably didn't move far and you will have another shot this weekend. Looks like the weather will be nice also so next week there will probably be a thread on how the waders got burned by the towers or something like that and this will all start over again!!


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldnt be calling the guys that won cry babies, I dont know them but one of them is a big old boy.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

First off, congrats to the winners steckler and lloyd. Those guys are definitely on some big ***** fish. As far as all the other BS, I agree that it was probably not the right decision, but thats the way it goes, you can't please everyone all the time. I'm sure Jen will learn from this and that mistake won't be made again. It would have probably been in everyone's best interest and safety to hold everyone back until the weather cleared and then turn everyone loose or postpone until sunday if it was too late in the day to have a full day of fishing. With that being said there was no way we were leaving as we were going to run 80mi north and I was pretty sure we weren't going to make it there before the storm hit, so we stayed there at the harbor until we felt it was safe to leave(11:45) and by that time we had no chance to make the run so our day was shot. Of course we didn't hear about the time change until 1:30 or so. Either way we still supported her decision and hopefully a different decision will be made next time this happens......on a brighter note, next 3 tournaments are up north!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!No more Rockport!!!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

JeremyAlex said:


> I wouldnt be calling the guys that won cry babies, I dont know them but one of them is a big old boy.


There was a miscommunication there. The original post said that one of the tournament crew were calling the locals "cry babies". The guy who made the post wasn't calling them cry babies.

And I don't know Steckler and Lloyd personally, but I've met 'em both and talked to them. They're two of the nicest guys you'll ever meet, and obviously, they're on some [email protected] good fish down there. Congrats, fellas.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't even fished your tournament yet, Capt. Jen, but I saved your number in my cell anyway!


----------



## midickey (May 2, 2009)

Keep up the good work Jen and we will continue to support your efforts here at Grind. I hope everybody at least liked the caps!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Man, this is more "Drama" than my daughters' 7th grade athletics period. I remember one year at the "Baffin Bash" trout event it was so foggy that you could barely see across the intracoastal at Marker 37 and the tournament directors held everybody until visibility was safe and they let everyone know that the weigh-in would be moved back a couple hours. To me they did the right thing and to the safety of all competitors into account. 

Running a tournament, whether it be fishing, golf, tennis, or pick up sticks you have to be the one making the decision and no one else. The only outside agency that influences your decision is the weather, period. I have delayed, postponed, completely cancelled plenty of golf tournaments to know that my decision is final and that the safety of the competitiors is of the highest importance.

>E


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Congrats Jeff....and your statement, "Well said". Also, heckuva sack Freddy!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! 

Jen, keep doing what you do and that's put on a great event!


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

The FLW and the Redfish Cup were true "pro" tournaments. Held stedfast by their rules. So far as I have seen all the spin off tournys are one day hacker fests, with the option to grease the sqeaky wheel as they see fit. In the words of Dan Grimes " nobody is forcing you to leave the dock, and nobody is forcing you to fish in a storm. If you don't like it don't fish" Changing the rules in midstream is proof this tournament is a first rate amatuer tourny.


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

Forgot the IFA top notch run outfit


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not a "pro" and don't aspire to be one either, but I guess all the above mentioned tournaments never experienced any hurdles in their first years? As far as I have read the rules that were laid out before the tournament started were upheld?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Artifishual said:


> Congrats to the winners!
> 
> Jen, keep doing what you do and that's put on a great event!


X2 Jen and her staff work tirelessly to put on a great tournament, hang in there guys.....hope to see ya in Matty.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

OK!!! I've read the entire thread and not one person has commented on the fact that XRT paid out $10,000 in cash and paid out 7 places, with 32 teams participating. They lost their arses on this one and most of what I hear on here is a bunch of guys who didn't even fish trying to bash the crapp out of them. 

Thank you Jen for a fun day and an opportunity to make a great memory with my son. And yes we didn't know about the time change and left good fish biting, I have no complaints. He and I sat on a spoil island as far away from my tower as I could get for 2.5 hours in a driving rain, 60-70 mph wind, thunder and lightening. It was the scariest, most misserable storm I've ever been in and about an hour before our tournament day was to end (about 2 hours after the storm), my son looked at me and said thank you dad for bringing me.

chuck


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

railbird said:


> OK!!! I've read the entire thread and not one person has commented on the fact that XRT paid out $10,000 in cash and paid out 7 places, with 32 teams participating. They lost their arses on this one and most of what I hear on here is a bunch of guys who didn't even fish trying to bash the crapp out of them.
> 
> Thank you Jen for a fun day and an opportunity to make a great memory with my son. And yes we didn't know about the time change and left good fish biting, I have no complaints. He and I sat on a spoil island as far away from my tower as I could get for 2.5 hours in a driving rain, 60-70 mph wind, thunder and lightening. It was the scariest, most misserable storm I've ever been in and about an hour before our tournament day was to end (about 2 hours after the storm), my son looked at me and said thank you dad for bringing me.
> 
> chuck


That right there is what it's all about cool going Dad.Weather plays a nasty role sometimes seems to me the director was trying to hard to please everyone she will realize that you cant please everyone all of the time. Still it takes alot of hard work to make a tournament work perfectly this one should be blamed on the weather congrats to all that fished and that everyone got home safe See yall in matagorda.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> OK!!! I've read the entire thread and not one person has commented on the fact that XRT paid out $10,000 in cash and paid out 7 places, with 32 teams participating. They lost their arses on this one and most of what I hear on here is a bunch of guys who didn't even fish trying to bash the crapp out of them.
> 
> Thank you Jen for a fun day and an opportunity to make a great memory with my son. And yes we didn't know about the time change and left good fish biting, I have no complaints. He and I sat on a spoil island as far away from my tower as I could get for 2.5 hours in a driving rain, 60-70 mph wind, thunder and lightening. It was the scariest, most misserable storm I've ever been in and about an hour before our tournament day was to end (about 2 hours after the storm), my son looked at me and said thank you dad for bringing me.
> 
> chuck


I would be willing to bet Billy caught the bigger fish for the day also..... playin some defense also probably


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

We were so cold we were shivering. I know we were probably hypothermic. We had been sitting there for 2+ hours getting rained on, when my son said dad your handle just fell off of your reel. Sure enough i looked down and I had no handle. I was shaking so hard I rattled the handle loose from my reel. My son (14 years old) asked me about the end of the storm how long have we been sitting here, I replied maybe 45 minutes to an hour. The actual time was over 2.5 hours. I guess when you are that scared and cold, time flys. Yes parker, he did catch some good solid fish and he was mostly able to refrain from playing defense on tournament day.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> We were so cold we were shivering. I know we were probably hypothermic. We had been sitting there for 2+ hours getting rained on, when my son said dad your handle just fell off of your reel. Sure enough i looked down and I had no handle. I was shaking so hard I rattled the handle loose from my reel. My son (14 years old) asked me about the end of the storm how long have we been sitting here, I replied maybe 45 minutes to an hour. The actual time was over 2.5 hours. I guess when you are that scared and cold, time flys. Yes parker, he did catch some good solid fish and he was mostly able to refrain from playing defense on tournament day.


Glad you made it out ok... that day you brought me some fuel, I was a little close to hypothermia as well... so i know the felling...lol


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

Artifishual said:


> I'm not a "pro" and don't aspire to be one either, but I guess all the above mentioned tournaments never experienced any hurdles in their first years? As far as I have read the rules that were laid out before the tournament started were upheld?


If you are a "pro" or not it does not matter. The point is make the rules and follow them. Jen is saying that weather was the factor in doing what she did. If so, then she is still wrong in changing the game midstream. The truth in the matter is that she changed the game because her phone started ringing with complaints about the weather, and she wanted to made the people complaining happy. This is not the way to run a "pro" tourny. Buy the way the above mention tournaments never did experieced this kind of problem, because they made the rules and keep to them.


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

Way to go Jeff and Jimmy, forgot to say that


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE PUT AN END TO THIS, THE TOURNEY DIRECTOR MADE A DECISION AND ITS FINAL, ENOUGH...


----------



## Galveston Gary (Mar 14, 2010)

I still want to know details on the fist fight.... talk about entertainment at a weigh in!!! Bet that would draw some crowds.


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

Tournament director extends time because she is worried about safety....OK then if that is the case the tourney should have never went off...she extends time for anglers to get back safe...at this time the bays are calm and slick and there is no worries about safety... an angler takes his son out and he is patronized when it is the most unsafe day of the year but the son has a good time and it is OK...the rules are broken but the vhf and text messaging is used and all is JUSTIFIED!!(doesn't vhf have certain ranges and if you do not have 6' tall antena than you wouldn't p/u anyway...I guess the rules dictate that also)..Oh no matter what happens the tourney director has final say...She paid out seven places and lost her a**..so what its a big boy/girl game and it is a business...(4th through seventh didn't get paid anything just sponsor items). The whole thing makes me laugh and I am glad I pulled out early and I'm Heading South I do not know why it took you so long to figure this out! DJ cronies will keep spewing and in the end it will be her and them in a twenty team shoot out!!

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

1


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Rosharon Red said:


> Tournament director extends time because she is worried about safety....OK then if that is the case the tourney should have never went off...she extends time for anglers to get back safe...at this time the bays are calm and slick and there is no worries about safety... an angler takes his son out and he is patronized when it is the most unsafe day of the year but the son has a good time and it is OK...the rules are broken but the vhf and text messaging is used and all is JUSTIFIED!!(doesn't vhf have certain ranges and if you do not have 6' tall antena than you wouldn't p/u anyway...I guess the rules dictate that also)..Oh no matter what happens the tourney director has final say...She paid out seven places and lost her a**..so what its a big boy/girl game and it is a business...(4th through seventh didn't get paid anything just sponsor items). The whole thing makes me laugh and I am glad I pulled out early and I'm Heading South I do not know why it took you so long to figure this out! DJ cronies will keep spewing and in the end it will be her and them in a twenty team shoot out!!
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!


Talk about spewing!!!! Sad to go thru life with such a negative outlook. Hard to *HAVE FUN* like that. To each his own.

chuck


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Per the Xtreme Redfish Trail Rules and Regulations


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Per the Xtreme Redfish Trail Rules and Regulations "All rulings made by the Tournament Director will be final in all matters. XRT Tournament Director reserves the right to modify or amend the rules." With that stated, I cannot nor will I apologize for putting the safety of the entire field above all else. Up until the point of this statement being made, I did not agreed with the discussion to back up the weigh in time to 6:00 but would still have fished more of XRT tournaments. Moving the weigh in time back had nothing to do with the safety of the fisherman. All the bad weather had passed by 12:30. I came back across corpus Christi bay at 3:15 running 50 with very little wind. If it was all about safety you never send 40 boats out with expected winds to 60 and possible hell within the hour. And after this statement from Jen, XRT Tournament Director reserves the right to modify or amend the rules. That's fine before the tournament gets started, but what this sounds like to me is that the tournament director can do whatever they want whenever they want and if you don't like it tough s****t. Not a tournament I care to spend my money to fish in! Good Luck XRT.


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

XT BG12


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya know.. I havn't read this entire thread. But I have an observation. Before Jen even started having these tourneys, people started badmouthing her and the tourneys. I think that there are some people who either don't like change...don't like her....or are just mean...or maybe just want to argue and try to make someone else look bad. This tourney has had to defend itself before the first tourney even took place. Now whether or not all this BS is justified.. I doubt it...Big bucks here ... I'm sure they are following to the letter, not only because there is so much money involved, but because there are soo many people watching every move they make trying to discredit them. I do not know any of these people personally, never met Jen in my life. But it irks me to no end that no matter what you do someone on this website will try and discredit and run your name thru the mud. 

Okay...I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Ya know.. I havn't read this entire thread. But I have an observation.
> 
> Okay...I'll get off my soapbox now.


Good deal.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

For the Life of me I cant figure out how to post a quote...this is in response to a statement on page 4 of this thread.....

We are shocked to find that we have been tagged with the "bashing" or Groupie" label.

I (Mason) have posted two questions. One a rumor regarding rules the other about scheduling conflicts. Never have I stated anything negative regarding any of the tournament trails.

As far as the "Groupie" label? Yes we are tournament groupies! Anyone who knows us, knows that we have fished em all. In no particular order FLW, Saltwater Series, Oberto, IFA, XRT, Babes, Sweeties, CCA Chapter...have I missed any?

I hope that this will quell any idea that we have anything negative to say about all the fine people that are kind enough to put on these events, so that we can get away from the real world....even for just a few days!


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Im going to start this post by defending my partner Im Headed South. He is a great guy who has probably done more for CCA and the gulf coast than many of you who have expressed you opinions( some of which make no sense) ever have. He's ticked just like many others who felt like they were wronged and what ******** us of the most was the I don't give a D#$% its my tourney we can do what we dang well please attitude the entire staff displayed after the decision, and they are still trying to use the weather after 11:30 as an excuse. Ill repeat it again the weather was gone by then, and the comment about considering having someone bring the truck and trailer to them to at that time of day is "ludicrous"

This was my first time to ever fish a "pro tournament" and this is my opinion of what I saw. Gator I don't know you but you hit the nail on the head, to much grab a#$ at the captains meeting between anglers and staff. Lets face it were not fishing in some twenty dollar Sunday morning bass tournament. There is serious money involved in entry fee, time, and pay out. I felt like the boat check was not taken seriously at all, who ever checked ours didn't even get in the boat! There was however a lot of b/sing high fives and hugs to those anglers the staff knew. To me that looks like favoritism. What happens if a local wants to polly the guy he saw you high fiveing and hugging at boat check&#8230;. I also personally witnessed afte boat check a team in the running for team of the year idle over 100yds away past macport marine to the new outdoor docs to the north and stay there until take off. "probably my fault for not calling him out on the radio and telling him take off was this way"&#8230;.. keep in mind im new to this stuff.

Benny, you called us all to take off to discuss if we wanted to leave most all agreed those who didn't stayed there. You did announce to listen to vhf for tournament updates and that the weigh in would be from 2-4 numerous times. What you didn't announce was ..Hey guys there's a possibility we could shorten or lengthen this tourney so pay close attention to phones and radios for updates.

At the weigh in the tournament director was obviously upset with the suggestions she was hearing from the teams who didn't get the message(other than us). I over heard weighmaster tell DJ "S#$% em if they don't like the decision it was our decision if the "cry babies" don't like it they don't need to fish our tournament we probably wont see them again anyway". Maybe some of you can see why we were ticked off ?

In the parking lot as I was leaving I overheard the WM and another team talking about how the only ones complaining the most were the cry baby locals and how they like to take care of there tour guys and how they would never see us "the locals"at any of the other tourneys. I walked over and civilly expressed my disappointment in his attitude toward local anglers and everyone else who disagreed. It wasn't just local anglers by the way. To his credit he did apologize for what he had said and I think he understood where I was coming from when the discussion was over. As for the almost fist fight it was not between me, him or my partner we were not involved.

I guess what im trying get at is that if your going to run a "pro tournament" with this kind of money involved you and your staff should act professional, pay attention to details and what's going on around you, make better informed decisions, and have fun with your buddies after the weigh in. As for me I cant say I wont ever fish XRT again I hope that they can become more professional and have a little more consistency within there tournament. Ohh and by the way congrats to the winners and Rat Daddy ease up off there [email protected]#$ a little they realize how much you love them&#8230;j/k 

"So you want to be a tournament fisherman do ya"


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Wadefishin*

To the tournament directors defense, and I am not talking DJ, I am talking tournament directors in general. There is not a good way of handling this sort of thing. Looking back, if there was a weather system on the way it might have been in the best interest of everyone to postpone until Sunday. However, you know and I know that there would still be unhappy folks if you did that. In the rules and many tournaments have the same rules about shorting a tournament where 4 or 5 hours is considered a day you still have the issue of notifying people. VHF's on most bay boats have a limited range and like in this tournament, most people stow thier cell phones because you not allowed to use them. Again, I was not there and not defending anyone but it's a tough call and someone is always going to be unhappy.

I do agree with you about people not taking the whole thing serious. I sound like a broken record comparing our tournaments we have today to the Cup and FLW but them people did not put up with no *****. There was no cutting up, talking, BS's, not being at the captains meeting, ect... when Dan Grimes or Bob Sealy was talking you had better been listening. I watched Dan Grimes DQ a Florida team in Galveston because they were 17 minutes late to the captains meeting. I have seen Bob Sealy DQ teams for lesser violations at Cup events. I watched himm take 5k dollars from a guy at one of his Bass tournaments because his PFD was'nt zipped up when he pulled up to the dock. Wadedfishin you are 100% correct, you are not fishing a 20 buck mom and pop tournament at the corner marina. There is a lot of money involved. I have heard over and over we are doing this for the anglers, lowering the entry fees to make it more affordable and fun. Well IMHO you can't have both. If want to be affordable and fun the Fishing Fiesta and Tackle Time start in a few weeks. I had a longtime Troutmaster participant and tournament winner tell me one time, if your tournament fishing and your having fun your not serious.

Gater


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

Gater all I got to say is AMEN. The XRT needs to get professional or quit, and the anglers need to also, or leave on the trailer.


----------

